# "Canadian "SLOT CAR SWAPMEET"



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

GREAT SLOTCAR SHOW HERE IN THE TORONTO ONTARIO CANADA AREA
IF YOU LIVE LOCAL YOUVE BEEN TO IT OR YOU SHOULD GO 27 YEARS AND STILL GOING STRONG RICK KNOWS HIS STUFF IF YOU NEED MORE INFO
[email protected] i can't get the flyer to post


"Canadian "SLOT CAR SWAPMEET". This is Canada's original show & sale of slot cars and related items of all scales. We're in our 27th year and have had dealers and collectors attend from around the world. This is a must visit situation if you are a serious collector or racer and great fun for everyone no matter what your level of interest. One way which we help make it fun is with our FREE ADMISSION. This year's show will be on Saturday October 26th/ 2013 from 9am to 3 pm at Huttonville Public School 2322 Embleton Road (between Winston Churchill & Mississauga Rd. just north of the 401 & 407 HWY,s) in Huttonville ( West side of Brampton & Toronto Ontario). Besides free admission we also have free parking and there will be a snack bar on premises for breakfast and lunch. If you are interested in having a sales table, they will be available on the day of the show for $40.00 (Canadian dollars), Floor rights $25.00 before 9am Canadian and US currencies are used at the show. Dealer set up is at 7.30am."

Don’t miss out its only once a year, 

Bonus feature of the show OHORA will host there annually HO slot car Race. Email Neil at OHORA [email protected] for race details 

For more information on show [email protected]


If you could Please help promote the show by posting the flyer were ever you can, stores online site. Wherever you think it will attract enthuses like our self’s, 

The more people attending then everyone one walks away happier. And don’t forget to tell them its free admission. Thanks Rick


----------

